# Ayuda con trabajo con amplificadores operacionales



## TitoBlade (Nov 7, 2005)

Wenas a todos, soy un alumno de 2º de carrera de electronica, este cuatrimestre he empezado a dar amplificador operacionales y me han mandado un trabajo en el que tengo que diseñar un circuito en el que debe haber de dichos componentes, con varias etapas. Debido a mi poco conocimiento sobre la materia he buscado algun circuito por internet y he topado con esta pagina, y haber si alguien me pudiera decir algun circuito medianamente sencillo de comprender o alguna pagina donde pueda encontrarlos. Sinceramente no se como meterle mano al tema   . Aun asi, seguire buscando. Cualquier ayuda es bien recibida. Muchisimas gracias.




PD: La pagina es wenisima y de bastante nivel, al menos asi lo veo.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 7, 2005)

Primeramente creo que debes leer el manual introductorio a los amplificador operacionales, escrito por Marcelo (nuestro moderador honorario), este es el enlace:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about604.htm

Saludos,
Li-ion.


----------



## TitoBlade (Nov 8, 2005)

Si, gracias ya lo he leído. Lo que es la teoría lo llevo bien, me haría falta alguna idea de trabajo.


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 8, 2005)

¿Y cual es el tema que tendrías que realizar?

Audio, amplificador,  comparadores...

Define un proyecto no muy complejo de lo que quisieras realizar y luego vemos el circuito.

De todas formas, Por internet hay miles de circuitos basados en operacionales.

1) Amplificador para micrófono electret (y está facilongo porque tiene el circuito explicado)

http://www.geocities.com/ferocious_1999/md/micpreamp2.html#circuit

2) Probador Lógico: Está bien y tiene un par de operacionales:

http://www.electronickits.com/kit/complete/meas/ck103.htm

3) Amplificador y tierra virtual o artificial para equipos de sonidos de vehículos:

http://sound.whsites.net/project32.htm 

4) Filtro pasabandas activo para audio. (Estos filtros se usan en muchas cosas, por ejemplo en telecomunicaciones podría servir para filtrar la señal de RF que está portando una señal de CW (Clave Morse).

http://www.electronics-tutorials.com/filters/active-bandpass-filters.htm

Hay muchos más. Las aplicaciones son varias y es relativamente fácil encontrar un proyecto que te sirva como base para el que quieras realizar.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## TitoBlade (Nov 9, 2005)

Muxisimas gracias Marcelo por las ideas, también me habían hablado de hacer algún tipo de sensor, por ejemplo un sensor de humos o de fuego. Me han dicho que es algo sencillo de hacer y de comprender. Si teneis alguna pagina donde pueda mirar este tipo os lo agradecería.


----------

